# The 1000000 Thread



## Jeremy (Nov 21, 2009)

Do not spam this thread, but at the time I am posting we are only about 210 posts away from 1 million.  Get ready!  :O


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 21, 2009)

first


----------



## merinda! (Nov 21, 2009)

Second'd.


----------



## easpa (Nov 21, 2009)

So close to 1 million posts...I can't wait!


----------



## Thunder (Nov 21, 2009)

not first.

Ooh, awesome o:


----------



## SamXX (Nov 21, 2009)

OH EM GEE


----------



## Fontana (Nov 21, 2009)

Yayeth.


----------



## nooky13 (Nov 21, 2009)

I will watch to see who actully gets the 1,000,000 post


how can I prove it to you


----------



## Yokie (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow did you actually count all the posts, stormcommander?


----------



## nooky13 (Nov 21, 2009)

no pizza.

There is a post count beside where it says who is online


----------



## Box-monkey (Nov 21, 2009)

Can't wait.


----------



## nooky13 (Nov 21, 2009)

it WILL happen today but everyone will caim they got it


----------



## Yokie (Nov 21, 2009)

Cool, I can't wait!


----------



## Jake (Nov 21, 2009)

Will anything awesome happen then?


----------



## Elliot (Nov 21, 2009)

Damn i can't wait.


----------



## Josh (Nov 21, 2009)

Wow thats cool.


----------



## Silverstorms (Nov 21, 2009)

Only 152 more....


----------



## Joe (Nov 21, 2009)

Storm4Kev.


----------



## Zex (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Fontana (Nov 21, 2009)

Around 100 posts left. O:


----------



## Lewis (Nov 21, 2009)

I think the 999,999 post would be more of an acheivement.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 21, 2009)

Lewis said:
			
		

> I think the 999,999 post would be more of an acheivement.


Haha.

The Forum explodes on 999,999 post.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Nov 21, 2009)

Dang almost a  million it makes you feel like you met so many different people in a way .


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 21, 2009)

w00t!

On my birthday too.


----------



## Silverstorms (Nov 21, 2009)

Joe said:
			
		

> Storm4Kev.


Kev4life.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 21, 2009)

10left!


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 21, 2009)

Lol Zetaboard will close tbt down at 999,999.
They are all. NOUOUOUOUUO U CAINT HAZ TEH 1,000,000 POSTSS
WEI DUN WANT J00 HERE N E MOAR.
no just no.
But it is kinda exciting tbt has grown so much.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 21, 2009)

Here it comes.


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 21, 2009)

5 LEFT YESSSSSSS.


----------



## Vivi (Nov 21, 2009)

Is there a way to see who made the 1,000,000th post?


----------



## Vooloo (Nov 21, 2009)

Blah.


----------



## Nic (Nov 21, 2009)

ONE MILLION POST HERE


----------



## Silverstorms (Nov 21, 2009)

Almost there :O


----------



## PaJami (Nov 21, 2009)

HAPPY 1,000,000 posts!!!


----------



## Box-monkey (Nov 21, 2009)

Now!?


----------



## SamXX (Nov 21, 2009)

Oh god


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 21, 2009)

LOL!  Who got it???


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 21, 2009)

Woo!  Congrats on the 1,000,000th post!


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 21, 2009)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY ITS HERE.
CONGRATZ TBT.


----------



## Jeremy (Nov 21, 2009)

Mr_Hobo said:
			
		

> ONE MILLION POST HERE


I think Hatsumiku may have beat you but I'm not sure.  We will never know, but this always happens XD.


----------



## Silverstorms (Nov 21, 2009)

I love how the number of people posting shot up as it hit about 999.995.


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 21, 2009)

I think we all got it xD.


----------



## SamXX (Nov 21, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have told anyone ^__^


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 21, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> LOL!  Who got it???


It was 999,999 when I posted in a thread, but I think someone posted before me.


----------



## nooky13 (Nov 21, 2009)

I will check right now


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 21, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> stormcommander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 21, 2009)

I think someone on a completley different thread got it xD.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 21, 2009)

Lol happy 1 million posts, glad to see this forum still running, i remember when storm posted a thread about that we were half a million posts away, ahh the good ol days.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 21, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> I think someone on a completley different thread got it xD.


I posted on the "What are your town rules thread?"  when it was at 999,999, but I think someone posted before me on this thread.

@knight:  Holy *censored.2.0* I remember that as well!


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 21, 2009)

How many people did it take to get tbt to 1million posts?
The world may never know xD.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 21, 2009)

roblox said:
			
		

> How many people did it take to get tbt to 1million posts?
> The world may never know xD.


12,041


----------



## SamXX (Nov 21, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> Lol happy 1 million posts, glad to see this forum still running, i remember when storm posted a thread about that we were half a million posts away, ahh the good ol days.


I remember!


----------



## Box-monkey (Nov 21, 2009)

Cool there's a banner thing at the top.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 21, 2009)

SAMwich said:
			
		

> Knightlordco said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I know, it feels like yesterday :3 .


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand ! (Nov 21, 2009)

AH I MISSED IT !


----------



## Silverstorms (Nov 21, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> SAMwich said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It went so fast.....


----------



## Zex (Nov 21, 2009)

Grats everyone!


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah we will never know who got it.


----------



## Vooloo (Nov 21, 2009)

stormcommander said:
			
		

> Mr_Hobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my god, I might've? O:


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 21, 2009)

Storm spelt his topic name wrong, "Reahces?"


----------



## Conor (Nov 21, 2009)

Well done TBT


----------



## AndyB (Nov 21, 2009)

DID EYE GET ET?!!?!11


----------



## John102 (Nov 21, 2009)

Who got the millionth post? =0000


----------



## Micah (Nov 21, 2009)

I don't really think it matters who got the millionth post. lol


----------



## John102 (Nov 21, 2009)

Comatose2009 said:
			
		

> I don't really think it matters who got the millionth post. lol


CAUSE WE'RE ALL IN THIS TOGETHER~~~~~


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 21, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> Comatose2009 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/v/0rOHPcvCShA


----------



## Zex (Nov 21, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


God no.


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 21, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 21, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you like that on autoplay?


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 21, 2009)

Kamiko_Cullen dances happily.


----------



## Zex (Nov 21, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its presence on this forum is bad enough.


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 21, 2009)

Hehe


----------



## quincify (Nov 21, 2009)

Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen dances happily.


quincify  joins in.


----------



## Zex (Nov 21, 2009)

quincify said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zex sits in the corner alone.


----------



## muffun (Nov 21, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's presence in this world is bad enough. =|


----------



## Pear (Nov 21, 2009)

Yesh! :yay:


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Nov 21, 2009)

what a group can do when it works tord a comon goal dang we did it.


----------



## Entei Slider (Nov 21, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> quincify said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Roblox sits in corner with zexion.


----------



## Zex (Nov 21, 2009)

Metal_Sonic007 said:
			
		

> what a group can do when it works tord a comon goal dang we did it.


Mhm.

You've been here for what, 2 weeks?


----------



## Palad][n (Nov 21, 2009)

nom nom nom nom


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Nov 21, 2009)

Zexion said:
			
		

> Metal_Sonic007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw I use to have a different sniff but my dear bro hacked my computer passwords so I ended up becoming a noob basically that knew my way around.


----------



## Zex (Nov 21, 2009)

Metal_Sonic007 said:
			
		

> Zexion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Nov 21, 2009)

Regardless it's still a sweet milestone we reached today. Because if you think about it minus the spamers and just plain strange people that would post abit of all of us is inside thats what I think is cool.


----------



## easpa (Nov 21, 2009)

Congratulations to whoever got the 1 millionth post


----------



## Lightning_Alchemist (Nov 21, 2009)

Kamiko_Cullen continues dancing.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Nov 21, 2009)

Kamiko_Cullen said:
			
		

> Kamiko_Cullen continues dancing.


----------



## kalinn (Nov 21, 2009)

yay!
 :yay:


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Nov 21, 2009)

Congrats TBT!!! :gyroiddance:


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 21, 2009)

We'll hit 1,500,000 in two months.


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 21, 2009)

Cool one million post's!
55 tbt bells for the next person that posts!


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Nov 21, 2009)

k 55 TBT now.


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 21, 2009)

K what is your donate coed?


----------



## Thunder (Nov 21, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 21, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


Well if he doen not give me his donation coed in 3 mins you can have them.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 21, 2009)

What?


----------



## easpa (Nov 21, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> 55 tbt bells for the next person that posts!


Damn, I always miss all of the free bell giveaways.


----------



## Ryusaki (Nov 21, 2009)

#1pokemon master said:
			
		

> web master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well that no one is replying you can have them donation coed please.


----------



## easpa (Nov 21, 2009)

web master said:
			
		

> #1pokemon master said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4036068 Thanks!


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 21, 2009)

BIG FAT FLOPPY

..

chicken nuggets!


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 21, 2009)

WOO we made it!


----------



## DarthGohan1 (Nov 22, 2009)

who got the millionth post?


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 22, 2009)

DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> who got the millionth post?


Hatsumiku or Mr_Hobo I think.


----------



## Went (Nov 22, 2009)

good job TBT, reached your biggest mile stone


----------



## John102 (Nov 22, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.youtube.com/v/0rOHPcvCShA&AUTOPLAY=1

WE ALL GOT THESE MILLION POSTS TOGETHER GUYS!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 22, 2009)

John102 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Were it not for everyone's contributions, we wouldn't be at 1,000,000 posts!


----------

